
How the Apple Watch Ejects Water in Slow Mo - vladoh
https://youtu.be/EIEwy8rPik4
======
OtterGauze
I have reservations about Apple, but ill never deny that their product
engineering for both the iPhone, iPad and Apple Watch continue to impress me.

Now if only they could get engineering like this into the Macbook line,
because that's easily the worst product they sell for engineering.

